

Ask HN: What to look out for in Cross border equity grants? - hu_me

I am a remote contractor working for a uk based startup and have the opportunity to receive equity. What should I be looking for are there any tax implications for me in startup&#x27;s home country? Any common pitfalls I should be aware of?
======
mschuster91
There are likely to be tax implications in your case, but determining those
without knowing your country is impossible.

Always check those kinds of things either with a tax lawyer or an accountant.

~~~
hu_me
Thanks I am based in Pakistan. I am researching this further but wanted to
understand if there are any implication for me in Britain. Any pitfalls in
contracts. As well as experience of someone who has gone through this.

~~~
mschuster91
Pakistan?! Ouch. Seriously, I would do nothing at all in your case, even if it
ends up hurting you financially (and at the very least, work through the
situation with a lawyer).

Lie low and try not to end up on the blacklists of the NSA/GCHQ/MI6. Good
luck!

